# turbocharging a 200sx



## Guest (Jul 16, 2002)

Does anyone know ofany compnies that make turbokits for a 200sx Se-R? Also would it be possible to take the manifold off a SR20det and build the system from that?


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

im not sure about the manifold from an det, but i do think the f max makes a turbo and i know that hot shot does too.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

DET manifold works from a Bluebird or Pulsar GTiR also.


----------

